

Why Tech Journalists should become Tech Entrepreneurs - zinnaglism
http://lukas.zinnagl.com/2010/11/why-tech-journalists-should-become-tech-entrepreneurs/
Let me hear your thoughts if you think it's true - or not.
======
faecesbook
Good piece - be interested to see others' views.

